
Insomnia Month 5 Recap – First Revenue - gschier
https://insomnia.rest/blog/progress-report-2/
======
nbrempel
I love reading posts like this. Reading about the challenges you face is
really inspiring and informative.

Looking forward to your next post. Good luck on getting to $100 MRR!

~~~
gschier
Thanks! Hopefully you found it useful :)

